# [SOLVED] no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

hi, there is a Gigabyte GA-K8NXP-SLI motherboard in my dad's pc, i want to install windows XP home, and reformat the drive as i want all the stuff on the computer deleted incl. all trace of previous operating system.
the problem im having is, there is no message saying: 'press any key to boot from cd' when i load computer. 
I have changed the boot order to cd first in the bios.
i dont know what else to do... any ideas?

thanks


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

Hi ant9985,

Is the cd rom shown in the bios? 
Try resetting the bios either by removing the battery or the shorting pins.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Techgodess1 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

is it a USB connected Cd-rom? USB is sometimes not detected prior to POST


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

thank you for the replys.
i forgot, it is a DVD drive. is this still ok?
there is no option for DVD drive in the boot options in the bios, only CD drive.
im not sure about removing the bios batteries or shorting pins...

its not a usb dvd drive, i think its IDE


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

Is this an origingal installation cd? . . When I have had this happen with an original cd, it has been a falty cd ( dvd ) drive . . can you try a new one?


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*



simpswr said:


> Is this an origingal installation cd? . . When I have had this happen with an original cd, it has been a falty cd ( dvd ) drive . . can you try a new one?


thnx. the cd works in the drive when im in windows, just nothing happens when the computers booting up. iv only just purchased the windows cd


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*



ant9985 said:


> thnx. the cd works in the drive when im in windows, just nothing happens when the computers booting up. iv only just purchased the windows cd


That could still be a falty dvd drive . . Go back and double check that it is set to boot first from CD drive . . then look in the BIOS for a setting for "Quite Boot or Quick Boot and disable that. Then try to get it to boot from the dvd drive by tapping any key from the time you press the power button. 

If all else fails, you could download Kill disc and wipe the hard drive with that, then it would have no choice but to boot from the DVD drive


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*



simpswr said:


> That could still be a falty dvd drive . . Go back and double check that it is set to boot first from CD drive . . then look in the BIOS for a setting for "Quite Boot or Quick Boot and disable that. Then try to get it to boot from the dvd drive by tapping any key from the time you press the power button.
> 
> If all else fails, you could download Kill disc and wipe the hard drive with that, then it would have no choice but to boot from the DVD drive


Thnx. There wasnt any option like that in the bios, iv tryed the tap any key option twice to no avail.
yer i thought of doing killdisc but i dont have a floppy drive.
Im really not sure if i can just install it from windows either, since it probably needs to boot from cd somewhere in the re-install process. 
Besides the fact that i dont think the computer will like XP home being installed over XP pro...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

If you are comfortable opening the case, try this . . pull either the power or data cable from the hard drive, then see if it will boot from the DVD drive . . If not, you know you have a faulty DVD drive

Once you wipe the drive, XP Pro will be gone . .


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*



simpswr said:


> If you are comfortable opening the case, try this . . pull either the power or data cable from the hard drive, then see if it will boot from the DVD drive . . If not, you know you have a faulty DVD drive
> 
> Once you wipe the drive, XP Pro will be gone . .


thanks for your continued help,
i just tryed it without the hard drive connected, and it said 'DISC BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISC AND PRESS ENTER'

the computer just doesnt seem to want to boot from the DVD drive 
i seem to remember now having this problem ages ago when the computer was mine, with a different optical drive(a CD drive). i wish i could remember how i got around it :-\


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

That confirms that either the disc or the drive is faulty . . replace one


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*



simpswr said:


> That confirms that either the disc or the drive is faulty . . replace one


but the cd loads when im in windows :S


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

but it will not boot . . one or both is faulty


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

sry, forgot to say, i also had this problem with the previous cd drive that was installed in the system.
i dont mean to argue with you, u obviously know more about this stuff that i do, and i appreciate the help, but it just seems a little odd to me, that 2 drives wouldnt boot but worked when the system was up.. im not sure buying a new drive will have any effect thats all..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

Look at it this way . . it will not boot from the dvd . . so something is wrong . . with the hard drive out of the picture, it has to be either the drive or the disc . . what else could it be??

Edit: . . Do you have two Optical drives on the pc? . . if so try the other one. Also, take a good look at the DVD drive . . be sure it is on the end of the IDE cable and Jumpers are set as Master


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

Hi ant9985,

Looks like you and Rich have been at it all day. I noticed that you weren't sure if the drive was IDE. Ide has a flat 40 or 80 conductor cable. Is it an IDE drive?

Try this. Reseat the power and data cables to the dvd drive. Do it at both the drive and at the motherboard. Be sure to touch the metal case before touching anything inside the compurer. To reseat, pull the cables back and slide them back on. Pushing in on them is not enough. If the drive has a jumper to set master/slave, reseat it also. 

Take a look in the BIOS again and see if it lists the dvd drive. If it happens that the BIOS can't see the drive, it can't boot from it. 

While in windows, put the new XP cd in the dvd and see if it will autorun and try to install XP. You can opt out of the install, but you will know if it should work from boot. (the cd is likely OK) 

See if this works and post back.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

thanks very much for the replys, i will try all this tomorrow.
you guys are awesome


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

im too afraid to start installing from windows, it might wipe the operating system thats on there now and still not boot from cd and then the pc will be rendered useless..

i changed the jumper settings to master, and the drive was allready on the end of the IDE cable.
and the cables where connected properly.
so does that mean the drive is definately faulty?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

Hi ant9985,



> Reseat the power and data cables to the dvd drive. Do it at both the drive and at the motherboard.


How did that go?




> Take a look in the BIOS again and see if it lists the dvd drive. If it happens that the BIOS can't see the drive, it can't boot from it.


Was the drive seen there?



> i just tryed it without the hard drive connected, and it said 'DISC BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISC AND PRESS ENTER'


Did you have the XP CD in the DVD drive when this test was performed?

If there are two drives on the IDE cable, and the end one is your DVD drive jumpered as Master, make sure the other one is jumpered as SLAVE. You can't have two masters on the same IDE cable.

When you run the install CD, you get three choices at the first screen.
Run Setup, Repair, or Exit. It is safe to go this far and exit. That would tell you if the CD wants to install. 

Regards,
Mack1


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

try a new 80 wire ide cable


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

i put my cd drive in there which is SATA, and it worked fine and i managed to install windows XP on there now. 
it must be something to do with the IDE cable, strange that the drive still worked in windows though.

anyway, thanks very much for all the help guys, i really appreciate it, this is a great forum.
not sure how to write solved on the front of this topic :-\


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*










Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: no 'press any key to boot from cd' message :S*

ok, cheers


----------

